# USC SCA Production dialogue scene writing sample - Part of a larger story or can it be a start-to-end short story?



## Joelfami (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello, I'm applying for the film production program this year at USC. I have a question regarding the Writing Sample, prompt B:

'A Dialogue scene between two people. Provide a one-paragraph introduction describing the two characters in screenplay format (no more than three pages)'. 

I was wondering what was meant by 'dialogue scene'. Are they looking for a scene which is part of a larger story, in which case my submission would not have a beginning or an end, or is it OK to provide a start-to-end short story which involves only two characters? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 19, 2020)

For reference here copied from their site for production: (screenwriting is different)

_A dialogue scene between two people. Provide a one-paragraph introduction describing the two characters in screenplay format. (No more than three pages)._



			USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures
		


For the production prompt it doesn't specify if it needs to be a self contained story or not. So I don't think you need to worry about that. Either should be fine. Do what sparks your creative juices the most. 

FYI The screenwriting prompt is below:

_Write a scene between two people (e.g., a parent and child, roommates, spouses, etc.) who live together. The first character strongly desires to go out; the second desperately wants the first to stay home. Emphasize visual elements as well as dialogue. Please use screenplay format. (2-5 pages in length)_


			USC Cinematic Arts | Freshmen Application Procedures


----------



## Joelfami (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you so much @Chris W yes it's for production and that's the correct prompt!! Will do either of them then.


----------

